# Where can I find an affordable Co2 Kit?



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

I am not looking for anything super special, but would like a pressurized ready to go system for a 20 gallon planted tank. I don't want to drop a ton of money, and really dont want to mess with DIY stuff either. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

look on craigslist Billy, i just bought one yesterday for 100 bucks, 5lb tank, regualtor, everthing there in ther ejust gotta look as much as you can and dont give up


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks, been monitoring the last few days with no luck


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

ill keep my eyes open for you if i see somthing down this way ill send you a email about it, i have seen several around here for about 100 bucks complete setup


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

no problem billy


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

If you'd like to get a little nerdy and build a better-than-yeast CO2 system, consider paintball CO2 stuff. Here's a great thread I found awhile back - 

Paintball Co2 Injection DIY Setup with Tons of Photos


----------



## FAIRCHILD (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Big Al's Online

Not high end equipment, but is a good for starters.


----------

